# Internet speeds And providers in puerto vallarta



## pictou

None have any direct experience as to which Internet provider is fastest in puerto Vallarta? And any idea on costs for fastest packages?


----------



## kcowan

The best is Telmex DSL for 389 pesos/mo along with a fully-featured telephone line. They also have higher speeds.

Cable can be good depending on your neighbourhood. Telecable is best and Cosmored a distant second. Better price/performance assuming not a lot of heavy use by your neighbours.


----------



## TundraGreen

kcowan said:


> The best is Telmex DSL for 389 pesos/mo along with a fully-featured telephone line. They also have higher speeds.
> 
> Cable can be good depending on your neighbourhood. Telecable is best and Cosmored a distant second. Better price/performance assuming not a lot of heavy use by your neighbours.


I have heard reports from two people with Telmex that their actual speeds were half the claimed speeds. I have Megacable for 529 mxn/month. And the measured speed agrees with the claimed speed.


----------



## RVGRINGO

All Telmex speeds are 'up to ......'. They don't guarantee any speed.


----------



## tepetapan

Check out TELMEX.com.mx and see what they offer. Unless you are doing commercial work the regular low cost speed works fine. Do the homework on the web page...yes you can choose english...and order what you need.


----------



## kcowan

With DSL, your distance from their CO will determine your speed. With cable, the use by your neighbours will determine your speed. YMMV


----------



## pictou

Thank you!


----------

